# Visitenkarte?! aber wie



## Chrohat (27. September 2006)

hi leute

hab m ane frage wie kann man sich eine visitenkarte erstellen? manche leute haben es unter ihren post stehen! das steht dann char name, lvl,gilde, berufe ...


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Chrohat schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> hab m ane frage wie kann man sich eine visitenkarte erstellen? manche leute haben es unter ihren post stehen! das steht dann char name, lvl,gilde, berufe ...


Also sorry,
aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Erstelle Ich Eine Visitenkarte 

Es soll auch vorgekommen sein, das die " Such Funktion " im Forum geholfen hat,
die Vistenkarte ist eine Funktion von BLASC. 

Deswegen schau in " buffed.de / BLASC Support " rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da findest du alles rund um BLASC.

Und da das hier OFFTOPIC ist.

*CLOSED* bitte Rascal


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Thread 265 zum gleich Thema....


----------

